# Can red meat make my stomach act up?



## Superchick (Nov 23, 2003)

Hi... I've had bad stomach problems for the past 2 weeks and the drs think I have IBS... I'm really depressed about what I can and cannot eat... really, I've been close to tears every time I go to the store because there is so much I can't eat!!! I've been gradually increasing my diet from a bland diet to a low-fat diet and I've been pretty careful, but I recently gave into my urge to eat red meat and I'm paying for it... (i.e. bloating, gas, and overall discomfort) I'm wondering, is red meat something I should avoid at all costs, or is it okay in moderation? How can I know exactly what foods to avoid? (my dr. isn't much help here... he's just like "eat whatever you can take") Thanks, Cathy


----------



## Superchick (Nov 23, 2003)

I just found your website and the list of trigger foods... the first thing on it was red meat! But there is another question... is organic food better for treating IBS? why?Thanks!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Yes, red meat is a huge trigger for just about everyone. And it doesn't matter at all if it's organic. It's very high in saturated fat and the proteins are extremely difficult to digest. I recommend completely eliminating it from your diet.For skinless poultry white meat, which is safe for IBS, organic is a good choice because you'll avoid the growth hormones and antibiotics fed factory-raised poultry. Organic is good for fruits and veggies too, as you'll get less pesticide residue.There have actually been a few good discussions on the Eating for IBS diet board about organic foods - you can check here ../messageboards/ub.../ubbthreads.php - Heather


----------

